# المقياس الأوروبي للمصاعد الكهربائية



## سمير شربك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

المقياس الأوروبي ​​EN 81-1​
المصاعد الكهربائية​​
​
بتاريخ 21 شباط 1998 تم التوقيع على هذه المواصفة من قبل لجنة​​CEN والتي تضم في عضويتها :
النمسا – بلجيكا – التشيك – الدانمرك – السويد – سويسرا – المملكة المتحدة​
وهي ملزمة لهذه الدول أهم فصول المواصفة القياسية
EN 81-1
0​​مقدمة :​
الأسس العامة 
المبادئ الأساسية
الفرضيات​حُضّر هذا المقياس الأوروبي بتفويض معطى لـ​​CEN من قبل اللجنة الأوروبية وجمعية التجارة الأوروبية الحرة، ويدعم المتطلبات الأساسية لتوجيهات EU .
هذا هو الإصدار الثالث للمقياس. انه تحسين لإصدار 1985 وسيعطي حالة مقياس منسجم. التحسين مقام بشكل أساسي على النقاط التالية:
- التخّلص من الانحرافات الوطنية.​
​​- دمج متطلبات الصحة والأمان الأساسية من توجيهات EU ذات العلاقة.
- التخّلص من الأخطاء الواضحة.​
​​- دمج اقتراحات ناتجة من طلبات تفسير تتعلق بالتطور المتعلق بالتقدم في التكنولوجيا.​
​​- تطور المراجع لمقاييس أخرى بحسب التقدم في ذلك المجال.​
​ 

1 المجال
2 المراجع 
3 التعاريف
4 الوحدات والرموز​​ 
يحدد هذا المقياس قوانين السلامة العامة لتصنيع وتركيب المصاعد الكهربائية المركبة بشكل دائم ذات مجموعة جر أو قيادة موجبة، يخدم عدد مواقف محددة، ذات عربة مصممة لنقل الركاب أو الركاب والبضائع، معّلقة عن طريق حبال جر أو سلاسل وتتحرك ضمن سكك توجيه لا تميل أكثر من​​15°C عن المستوي العمودي.​
بالإضافة إلى متطلبات هذا المقياس سوف يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار متطلبات إضافية في حالات خاصة (جو محتمل للانفجار، ظروف مناخية قاسية، ظروف الزلازل، نقل بضائع خطيرة، إلخ).​لا يشمل هذا المقياس​​:​
مصاعد ذات طرق قيادة غير ذلك المنصوص في​​1.1 ​
تركيب مصاعد كهربائية في مباني قديمة إلى الحد الذي لا يسمح به المساحة المتوفرة​​.​
أُجريت للمصعد تعديلات مهمة (أنظر الملحق​​E) قبل أن يُوضع هذا المقياس في التنفيذ.​
أدوات الرفع، مثل الروافع بالقواديس، مصاعد المناجم، مصاعد المسارح، أدوات رفع ذات قفص أوتوماتيكي، مصاعد وروافع لمواقع البناء وأعمال عامة، روافع السفن، سلالم الاستطلاع أو الحفر في البحر، روافع البناء والصيانة​​.​
مصاعد يكون ميلان سكك التوجيه أكثر من​​ 15° عن المستوي العمودي.​
الأمان أثناء النقل، التركيب، التصليحات وفك المصاعد​أهم فصول المواصفة القياسية​​EN81-1
​
​​بئر المصعد:​
تدابير عامة
تغليف البئر
الجدران
الأرضية
السقف
بنية الجدران​_5 – بئر المصعد​_الأبواب الطابقية المواجهة لمدخل الصاعدة 
حماية الفراغات الموجودة تحت الصاعدة
الوزن المعدل
الحماية في البئر مع الأخذ بـ​​EN 294​
ارتفاع السقف والحفرة
الاستعمال الحصري لبئر المصعد
إنارة البئر
إطلاق الطوارئ​​.​
5.7.3.3 عندما تجلس الصاعدة على مخمداتها المضغوطة كليًا، سوف ُتحّقق الشروط الثلاثة التالية معًا:​a​​- سوف يكون في الحفرة فراغ كاف ليلائم كتلة مستطيلة ليست أقل 0.50x0.60x1.0 m تجلس على إحدى وجوهها
b - سوف تكون المسافة العمودية الحرة بين قاع الحفرة وأخفض أجزاء العربة على الأقل 0.50m هذه المسافة يمكن أن ُتخّفض إلى حد أدنى o.10m ضمن مسافة أفقية 0.15m بين:
1) حاجب أو أجزاء من أبواب العربة المنزلقة عموديًا والآبار المجاورة.
2) الأجزاء السفلية للعربة ولسكك التوجيه.​
c​​-سوف تكون المسافة العمودية الحرة بين أعلى الأجزاء المثبتة في الحفرة، على سبيل المثال جهاز شد موازنة الحبال في أعلى وضعية له وأخفض أجزاء الصاعدة، باستثناء البنود المنصوص في الأعلى على الأقل o.30m​
6 – غرف المحرك والبكرات المساعدة​​​
تدابير عامة
إمكانية الدخول
بناء وتجهيزات غرفة المحركات
بناء وتجهيزات غرفة البكرات .​​7 - الأبواب الطابقية​​​- تدابير عامة
مقاومة الأبواب وإطاراتها
ارتفاع وعرض المداخل
العتبات
الموجهات وتعليق الباب
حماية تتعلق بعمل الباب
الإنارة الموضوعية
مصابيح إشارة ( المصعد هنا )​
سوف تملك الأبواب، مع أقفالها، مقاومة ميكانيكية في وضعية الإقفال بحيث وعندما ُتطبق قوة​300N موزعة بانتظام على مساحة 5 cm² بمقطع دائري أو مستطيل عند زوايا قائمة للفردة، عند أية نقطة على أحد الوجهين سوف:
يقاوم دون أي تشوه دائم
يقاوم دون أي تشويه في المرونة أعظمية 15 mm​
خلال وبعد اختبار كهذا لن تتأثر وظيفة أمان الباب.​الإضاءة الموضعية وأضواء إشارة "المصعد هنا“​​7.6​
الإضاءة الموضعية:​سوف تكون الإضاءة الطبيعية أو الاصطناعية للمواقف بجوار الأبواب الطابقية على الأقل 50 lux عند مستوى الأرضية، بشكل يستطيع المستخدم أن يرى أمامه عند فتح الباب الطابقي ليدخل المصعد، حتى إذا كان ضوء المصعد معطلاً إشارة ”الصاعدة هنا”:
​​في حال أبواب طابقيه تفتح يدويًا، يحتاج المستخدم قبل فتح الباب معرفة إذا كانت الصاعدة هناك أم لا.
لانجاز ذلك، سوف يركب إما:
لوحة بصرية شفافة واحدة أو أكثر مطابقة للشروط الأربعة التالية معًا:
1 - مقاومة ميكانيكية كما في 7.2.3.1 باستثناء اختبارات هز النواس
2 - سماكة أصغريه 6مم 
3 - مساحة أصغريه مصقولة لكل باب طابقي 0.015m² مع مساحة أصغريه 0.01m² لكل لوحة بصرية.
4 - عرض على الأقل 60mmو 150mm على الأكثر، سوف تكون الحافة السفلية للوحات البصرية الأعرض من 80 mm على الأقل 1 m فوق مستوى الأرضية، أو
إشارة مضيئة ”الصاعدة هنا" تنار فقط عندما تكون الصاعدة على وشك الوقوف أو قد وقفت عند الطابق المخصص. هذه الإشارة سوف تبقى مضاءة أثناء بقاء الصاعدة هناك.​
​​​الصاعدة، الوزن المعدل ، وزن الموازنة 8 ​
ارتفاع العربة 
مساحة العربة المتوفرة، الحمولة المقدرة، عدد الركاب
الجدران، الأرضية وسقف العربة
الحاجب​مدخل العربة (سوف يجهز باب العربة بلوحات بصرية إذا كان للباب الطابقي لوحات بصرية إلا إذا كان باب العربة أوتوماتيكيًا وتبقى في الوضعية المفتوحة عندما تكون العربة ثابتة في مستوى الموقف. عندما توضع اللوحات البصرية سوف تحقق متطلبات 7.6.2.a ويوضع في باب العربة بحيث يكون على استقامة مرئية مع اللوحات البصرية للباب الطابقي عندما تكون العربة عند مستوى الموقف.)المقاومة الميكانيكية
الحماية أثناء عمل الأبواب
الأبواب المشغلةّ بقوة محركة
الأبواب المشغلة بقوة محركة أوتوماتيكية
الأبواب المنزلقة عموديًا
الجهاز الكهربائي لبرهان إغلاق أبواب العربة​الأبواب المنزلقة مع عدة فردات موصولة ميكانيكيًا
الصاعدة، الوزن المعدل ، وزن الموازنة​​8 ​
فتح باب العربة
بوبات الطوارئ وأبواب الطوارئ
ظهر سقف العربة
رأس العربة
تجهيزات على قمة العربة
التهوية
الإضاءة
الوزن المعدل ووزن الموازنة​9​​حماية وسائل التعليق، الموازنة ومحدد السرعة الزائدة​
جهاز التعليق
نسب الدولاب، البكرة، الاسطوانة وقطر الحبل، نهايات الحبال/السلاسل
جر الحبل
لف الحبال لمصاعد القيادة الموجبة
توزيع الحمولة بين الحبال أو السلاسل.
الموازنة بالحبال
الحماية من أجل دواليب الجر، البكرات، والعجلات المسننة
مسنن الأمان
محدد السرعة الزائدة​وسائل حماية زيادة سرعة العربة الصاعدة
سكك التوجيه، المخمدات، مفاتيح نهاية المسار​​10 ​
تدابير عامة تتعلق بسكك التوجيه
الإجهادات المسموحة والميول
توجيه العربة، الوزن المعدل أو وزن الموازنة
مخمدات العربة والوزن المعدل
شوط مخمدات العربة والوزن المعدل
مفاتيح نهاية المسار (سوف تزود مفاتيح نهاية المسار. سوف تضبط مفاتيح نهاية المسار لتعمل أقرب ما يمكن للطوابق النهائية، دون خطر حدوث عملية عرضية.​سوف تعمل قبل أن تكون العربة (أو الوزن المعدل إن وجدت واحدة) على تماس مع المخمدات، سوف يستمر عمل مفاتيح نهاية المسار حينما تكون المخمدات مضغوطة.)
​​​الخلوصات بين العربة والجدار المواجه لمدخل العربة، وبين العربة، الوزن المعدل أو وزن الموازنة​
تدابير عامة
الخلوص بين العربة والجدار المواجه لمدخل العربة
الخلوص بين العربة، الوزن المعدل أو وزن الموازنة​ 
محرك المصعد​​12 ​
.​​ تدابير عامة
قيادة العربة والوزن المعدل أو وزن الموازنة ُتسمح طريقتا القيادة التالية:
- بالجر (باستعمال دواليب وحبال).
- بالقيادة الموجبة، مثلاً: 
1- إما باستعمال اسطوانة وحبال، أو
2 - باستعمال عجلات مسننة وسلاسل.
لن تتجاوز السرعة المقدرة 0,63م/ثا ولن تستعمل أوزان معدلة، ويسمح باستعمال وزن الموازنة. سوف تأخذ حسابات عناصر القيادة بالحسبان إمكانية جلوس الوزن المعدل أو العربة على مخمداتها.​
يمكن استعمال السيور لوصل المحرك أو المحركات إلى العنصر الذي يعمل عليه الكابح الالكترو- ميكانيكي سوف يستخدم في هذه الحالة سيران على الأقل .استعمال البكرات أو العجلات المسننة المتدلية
نظام الكبحلن تستعمل الكوابح الشريطية.عملية الطوارئ إذا كان الجهد اليدوي المطلوب لتحريك العربة باتجاه الأعلى مع حمولته المقدرة لا يتجاوز 400 نيوتن سوف يزود المحرك بوسائل يدوية لعملية الطوارئ تسمح للعربة بأن تتحرك إلى موقف بمساعدة دولاب أملس بدون قضيب شعاعي. سوف يشغل جهاز أمان كهربائي في أبعد وقت، عند وضع الدولاب على المحرك.السرعة 
سرعة المحرك​سرعة عربة المصعد، بنصف الحمولة، أثناء الحركة نحو الأسفل، في منتصف الانتقال، باستثناء جميع فترات​التسارع والتباطؤ، لن تتجاوز السرعة المقدرة بأكثر من 5% عندما تكون التغذية عند التردد المقدر ،و توتر المحرك مساويًا للتوتر المقدر للتجهيزات.​سوف يضبط إيقاف المحرك بواسطة جهاز أمان كهربائي المحركات المغذاة مباشرة من مآخذ AC & DC 
سوف تقطع التغذية بواسطة كونتاكتورين مستقّلين، سوف تكون تماساتها موصولة على التسلسل مع دارة​التغذية. إذا لم تفتح إحدى الكونتاكتورات التماسات الرئيسية، أثناء بقاء المصعد ساكنًا ، سوف ُتمنع أية حركة أخرى للعربة في أبعد وقت عند التغيير التالي لجهة الحركة.القيادة باستخدام نظام " وارد- ليونارد ”
مراقبة التباطؤ الاعتيادي للمحرك في حال شوط مخمد مخّفض
أجهزة الأمان ضد ارتخاء الحبل أو ارتخاء السلسلة​محدد زمن دوران المحركحماية فعالة للأجزاء الدوارة الممكن الوصول إليها، التي يمكن أن تكون خطرة،
​


----------



## سمير شربك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

وأضيف 

*الملحق​​G(معلوماتي) صمود سكك التوجيه​
*عام
الحمولات والقوى
حالات الحمولة
عوامل الصدم – عمل جهاز الأمان 
حالة الحمولة "الاستعمال الاعتيادي، دوران"، سوف ُتضاعف الحركة الشاقولية لكتل العربة​​(P+Q) بعامل الصدم K2 لتأخذ في الحسبان الكبح القاسي الناتج عن تشغيل جهاز أمان كهربائي أو القطع الفجائي لتغذية القدرة.
قيم عوامل الصدم
حساب اجهادات الانحناء في المحاور المختلفة لسكة التوجيه
عزوم الانحناء المؤثرة على المحور الحيادي للقطاع الجانبي لسكة التوجيه.
تحديد اجهادات التحديب بطريقة "الأوميغا”
جمع اجهادات الانحناء والتحديب
جداول لقيمة ω بالنسبة لقيمة λ من أجل فولاذ ذو إجهاد شد مختلف .....الخ

​
 
*الملحق​​G(معلوماتي) صمود سكك التوجيه​
*عام
الحمولات والقوى
حالات الحمولة
عوامل الصدم – عمل جهاز الأمان 
حالة الحمولة "الاستعمال الاعتيادي، دوران"، سوف ُتضاعف الحركة الشاقولية لكتل العربة​​(P+Q) بعامل الصدم K2 لتأخذ في الحسبان الكبح القاسي الناتج عن تشغيل جهاز أمان كهربائي أو القطع الفجائي لتغذية القدرة.
قيم عوامل الصدم
حساب اجهادات الانحناء في المحاور المختلفة لسكة التوجيه
عزوم الانحناء المؤثرة على المحور الحيادي للقطاع الجانبي لسكة التوجيه.
تحديد اجهادات التحديب بطريقة "الأوميغا”
جمع اجهادات الانحناء والتحديب
جداول لقيمة ω بالنسبة لقيمة λ من أجل فولاذ ذو إجهاد شد مختلف .....الخ

​
 
*الملحق​​H (معياري) العناصر الالكترونية - استثناء الأعطال​
*الجدول​H.1 *استثناء الأعطال 


الملحق J (معياري) اختبارات هز النواس*​*
جهاز هز النواس القاسي
جهاز هز النواس الناعم
تعليق جهاز هز النواس
جهاز السحب والإطلاق
ألواح الزجاج المستوية للاستخدام في جدران العربة
ألواح الزجاج المستوية للاستخدام في الأبواب المنزلقة أفقيًا

اتمنى الأطلاع والفائدة للجميع 

والموضوع منقول من محاضرة عن المصاعد الكهربائية ​*​ 

*الملحق​​K (معياري) فراغات القمة لمصاعد قيادة الجر ​
*عبارة عن​​رسم بياني توضح فراغات القمة لمصاعد قيادة الجر​
*​الملحق​​L(معياري) شوط المخمد الضروري​
*عبارة عن رسم بياني توضح الأشواط المطلوبة للمخمدات​*الملحق​​M(معلوماتي) تقييم الجر​
*حساب الجر
حالة تحميل العربة
حالة الكبح الطارئ
حالة توقف العربة
تقييم عامل الاحتكاك
اعتبار معامل الاحتكاك
عرض مثال عملي​*​*​*الملحق​​N ( معياري) تقييم عامل الأمان لحبال التعليق​
*يصف هذا الملحق طريقة تقييم عامل الأمان​​Sf من أجل حبال التعليق آخذاً في الاعتبار:
مواد تقليدية تستخدم في تصميم حبال تدوير عناصر دواليب الجر كالفولاذ/حديد الصب
حبال سلكية فولاذية حسب المقاييس الأوروبية
عمر كافي للحبال بافتراض صيانة وتفتيش منتظم.​
​​تقييم العدد المكافئ بكرات
منحنيات تقييم عامل الأمان الأصغري
أمثلة لحساب العدد المكافئ للبكرات

​
*الملحق​​ZA (معلوماتي )
بنود هذا المقياس التي تخاطب المتطلبات الأساسية أو التدابير الأخرى لتوجيهات EU​
​*


----------



## سمير شربك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

رابط الموضوع 
عبارة عن محاضرة عن المصاعد الكهربائية 

http://www.ziddu.com/download/7684581/En81-1elevator.ppt.html

مع التحيات للجميع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 ديسمبر 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> رابط الموضوع
> عبارة عن محاضرة عن المصاعد الكهربائية
> 
> http://www.ziddu.com/download/7684581/En81-1elevator.ppt.html
> ...


 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله مهندس سمير 
أرى لك حضوراً ومشاركات في عدة أقسام ..وفقك الله .. 

قد يجعل هذا منك عضوا مميزا..وانت مميز.

كما يقال باللغة الإنجليزية Keep on the good work.
تحياتي .​


----------



## سمير شربك (11 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله مهندس سمير
> 
> أرى لك حضوراً ومشاركات في عدة أقسام ..وفقك الله ..​
> قد يجعل هذا منك عضوا مميزا..وانت مميز.​
> ...


 
في الحقيقة دكتور محمد انت زينة المنتدى 
وبحر معلومات لاينضب ابدا 
الله يديم الصحة لك ولأمثالك


----------



## سمير شربك (15 ديسمبر 2009)

في الحقيقة دكتور محمد انت زينة المنتدى 
وبحر معلومات لاينضب ابدا 
الله يديم الصحة لك ولأمثالك


----------



## عمر الاعرج (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرآ لكم من القلب


----------



## engahmedfahmy (17 مايو 2010)

راينا شرح لفهرس الكود وما رراينا الكود ولا قوانين تصميم المصعد 
مجهود رائع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## العوذلي1 (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذة
المعلومات


----------



## eehaboo (19 فبراير 2011)

ما هذا التميز يا ابو السمر...الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## bonds (14 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد تفاصيل الكود الاوروبى للمصاعد كامله


----------



## taratalnajaf (22 يونيو 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً . وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## tfali (22 يونيو 2012)

معلومات قيمه و ممتازه -الله خير و عافيه


----------

